# Adhesive suggestion wanted



## FM02MZO (Oct 15, 2012)

The letter I in the word Autotrail above the wind screen is starting to come loose and I wondered what adhesive to use, Can anyone please suggest the correct one to use ?


----------



## Euramobilly (Apr 3, 2010)

You could try epoxy pads cut to shape. You can buy them in car spares shops. They are used for sticking interior mirror to the windscreen. You need to make sure everything is clean and degreased. Warm temps help also.

Alternatively, you could re-arrange the remaining letters to something else. How about 'LA TROUT' :lol:


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

In a similar circumstance, I used some double sided flooring tape that I bought in Wickes - it was something like £2.99 a roll. That was on individual lettering on the front of the bonnet of a car.

Colin


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

I had the same problem with the R on the back of our Rapido. It came off as I was washing it.
I got some NO Nails double sided tape from B&Q like this http://www.tesco.com/direct/unibond-no-more-nails-roll-50kg/212-9270.prd
We've been all over Europe and Morocco since then and it's still stuck on firmly


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

Stixall extreme power from builders merchants in tubes,clear,white or black.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

The most successful two sided tape I have found is sold by motor factors for sticking on number plates. It is weather proof and once on, it stays on. 
It is a black tape with a green peel off side. 
£1 on Ebay or a couple of pounds on Amazon.

Alan


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

One of the best adhesives I have used is that supplied for sticking pigeon spikes onto buildings, chimneys and TV aerials etc.

http://www.birdspikesonline.co.uk/Bird-Spikes/Defender-Pigeon-Spike-Adhesive


----------

